# Royal Python and vivarium for sale !



## royalscott (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello to you all :welcome::snake:

I am putting my Royal Python up for sale as I do not have enough time to handle her properly . I really have no rush to sell her, but it would be good to get her into a good home soon 

It is a female royal python that was born September 2005 she is about 35 inch's long and is very easy to handle and feeds well.

She is homed in a Viv that I built that is about is 900mm wide 1000mm high and 500mm deep 
.
View attachment 15


View attachment 16


If you would be interested in my Royal python and the Viv please contact me with your offers ASAP . Offers £150+

Other pictures available ! If you look at the pics you can see that she is hiding in the skull shaped cave " middle right "

Thanks for reading this blog


----------

